# Cannot Install ROMs on Bionic



## integra00r (Jul 16, 2012)

So the other day I rooted my Bionic that has been updated to the latest version (0.905), and I installed Bootstrap so that I could begin installing Eclipse v3.0 on my phone. However, when I go to install the ROM from Bootstrap, I can't seem to locate the .zip. First, it couldn't find it within my download folder, so I moved it straight to the SD card. My Bionic still cannot find the .zip. I was wondering if there was any other way I could install Eclipse, because I would really like to run ICS.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

integra00r said:


> So the other day I rooted my Bionic that has been updated to the latest version (0.905), and I installed Bootstrap so that I could begin installing Eclipse v3.0 on my phone. However, when I go to install the ROM from Bootstrap, I can't seem to locate the .zip. First, it couldn't find it within my download folder, so I moved it straight to the SD card. My Bionic still cannot find the .zip. I was wondering if there was any other way I could install Eclipse, because I would really like to run ICS.


Double check your sdcard and sdcard-ext in bootstrap.
Personally safe strap works much safer in case something goes wrong. Like a nuclear explosion! JK

U might be browsing the wrong SD card. Sdcard-next is ur actual removable card. Sdcard is the built-in storage. Lemmy kno what u find there. 
Also look into the ICS leaks! They run perfectly!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

hi thanks for your information


----------



## TragicRemedy (Oct 6, 2011)

Just an FYI... eclipse 3.0 is based on gb aka 905. To get on ICS you have to install a leak.


----------

